# 5 speed Transmission TSB...



## carlos_31820 (Jul 23, 2006)

My car has been experiencing the issue listed in this TSB (front-end moaning sound during slow turning). However, the dealer won't do it because my car is outside of the VIN range listed.
I'm considering replacing the transmission fluid myself. Have any of you replaced the transmission fluid on your 5-speed manual transmission? 
From the look of the TSB, it looks like it's more involved than just draining and refilling. Not sure why the shift fork pins must be removed to drain the fluid.
LINK TO TSB HERE


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 5 speed Transmission TSB... (carlos_31820)*

Great....this TSB says you can no longer check the fluid level in the 5 speed by just removing the fill plug like B4! :eek The normal fluid level is now above the fill plug!














So now they say only way to tell if you've got enuff fluid is to drain, measure and refill with exactly 2 quarts of fluid...how dumb can you be VW??? Obviously dumber that in years past! I just had a fluid leak from my tranny output shaft seal fixed under warranty...hmmm I wonder if they drained and refilled my tranny to check fluid level? Wanna bet...NOT!


----------



## carlos_31820 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: 5 speed Transmission TSB... (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_Great....this TSB says you can no longer check the fluid level in the 5 speed by just removing the fill plug like B4! :eek The normal fluid level is now above the fill plug! 

Isn't it great? This is why I'm thinking I want to do this myself. My dealer would probably just fill using the fill plug and I'd be driving around with low fluid. I'm sure the tranny would last until right after the warranty expires.








Worst part is that there is no way for you to check behind them unless you drain it yourself.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 5 speed Transmission TSB... (carlos_31820)*

I'm thinkin you can just put the front end up on ramps..which will tilt fluid to the rear and then make sure its up to the fill hole. Strange thing is...the MKV Bentley manual(2005-06 Jetta) that I have doesn't mention this at all...it says to fill tranny to the drain plug hole like on all the other VW's in history!














I'm bettin the tilt back method will level off the tranny so you can check fluid the old fashioned way. I'm gonna take this TSB in for my next serivce and ask the "service mangler" straight out if when the maintenance schedule says "check transmission fluid" they of course clean off the tranny, drain it with all that entails and then meassure out the fluid and top it up....right!





















My drain plug doesn't look like it was touched...and I have a work order from when I had a badly leaking tranny seal replaced at 1880miles







that reads ("added tranmission fluid and confirmed correct level"). So how did they follow VW proceedures on this without leaving so much as a mark on the drain plug?


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: 5 speed Transmission TSB... (spitpilot)*

get Royal Purple MAX GEAR 75W90 it's the best, thats what I just got for my new tranny. It takes 1.96L Also there is a drain plug on the bottom and a fill on the front 
_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 10:33 PM 5-7-2008_


_Modified by 1_BADHARE at 10:34 PM 5-7-2008_


----------



## carlos_31820 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: 5 speed Transmission TSB... (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_ Strange thing is...the MKV Bentley manual(2005-06 Jetta) that I have doesn't mention this at all...it says to fill tranny to the drain plug hole like on all the other VW's in history! 

Hmmm. Have you downloaded all the latest updates? I just checked mine and it's currently downloading all sorts of goodies. I wonder what has changed.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 5 speed Transmission TSB... (carlos_31820)*

Let me know what you get from Bentley on this if anything...I've got the paper version of the Bentley for the Jetta since I've hated the CD version I have for the Passat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carlos_31820 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: 5 speed Transmission TSB... (spitpilot)*

The transmission oil checking and transmission oil replacement sections of the Bentley DVD now looks exactly like the TSB I posted above (minus page 1, of course). 
When I posted my previous message, I did not realize you had the paper version. I have to say, other than the 1-year worth of free updates, I'm not crazy about the DVD. The interface is a bit clunky and it is not Windows Vista compatible (or wasn't the last time I checked).
Anyway, it does indeed appear that VW has figured out the previous procedure ( normal procedure for most cars) doesn't work for the MKV Jetta. I'm not sure if this is an issue with any of the other MKV cars.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 5 speed Transmission TSB... (carlos_31820)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carlos_31820* »_The transmission oil checking and transmission oil replacement sections of the Bentley DVD now looks exactly like the TSB I posted above (minus page 1, of course). 
When I posted my previous message, I did not realize you had the paper version. I have to say, other than the 1-year worth of free updates, I'm not crazy about the DVD. The interface is a bit clunky and it is not Windows Vista compatible (or wasn't the last time I checked).
Anyway, it does indeed appear that VW has figured out the previous procedure ( normal procedure for most cars) doesn't work for the MKV Jetta. I'm not sure if this is an issue with any of the other MKV cars.

I'd be suprised if it wasn't the same for the Rabbit/GTI...the basic platforms/engine mountings, suspensions etc are identical. So...how did the techs at my dealership check the tranny fluid after repairing the seal..without touching the drain plug...mine looks untouched for sure! Guess next time I take it in for 10K mile service I'll put a telltail on the drain plug....simple dab of paint etc. and then check to see if the plug moved..if it didn't and the service says "check all fluids"...GOTCHA!


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: 5 speed Transmission TSB... (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_
I'd be suprised if it wasn't the same for the Rabbit/GTI...the basic platforms/engine mountings, suspensions etc are identical. 

They are the same. My friend has the bentley cd for mk5 gti/rabbit and I just bought the paper bentley mk5 jetta manual, we compared and they are the same.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 5 speed Transmission TSB... (1_BADHARE)*

So you have to drain the tranny to check fluid level...wanna bet that ever gets done at the dealer?


----------



## carlos_31820 (Jul 23, 2006)

Well guys, I did this tonight. Overall it went well except for the fact that I did not want to mess with removing that bearing pin mentioned in the TSB and as a result, I only got about 1 quart to drain. I measured the new fluid to match the amount I drained, and re-filled (through the reverse light switch). According to the service manual there are 2 quarts of fluid in there. So, I guess I have half and half in there for now.
The good news is that so far, I have not heard that evil noise. I'll post an update in a few days to make sure. As a bonus, the tranny seems to shift much smoother with this added fluid.
http://picasaweb.google.com/ca...56402








_Modified by carlos_31820 at 10:47 PM 5-9-2008_

_Modified by carlos_31820 at 10:49 PM 5-9-2008_


_Modified by carlos_31820 at 12:02 AM 5-10-2008_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 5 speed Transmission TSB... (carlos_31820)*

Drive around a week or so...then do the 1quart drain and refill..you'll be 75% new fluid then...if you really want to be sure..do it a third time..youl'll be 87.5% new fluid....it will take you an extra quart to do that but like you said..no pulling the lock pin out etc so that's worth the extra $$'s to do it this way. Same way I do power steering flush..you suck out all the fluid in the tank but leave it in the lines, rack and pump....so 3X gets the concentration of new fluid in the system enuff to call it done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: 5 speed Transmission TSB... (carlos_31820)*

Royal Purple FTW!!! Trust me


----------



## carlos_31820 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: 5 speed Transmission TSB... (1_BADHARE)*

Yeah, I keep reading about Royal Purple all over the place. I wonder if it's safe to mix the VW stuff with royal purple since I can only drain 1 qt at a time so I'd be running half vw fluid and half royal purple. 
I know I could flush it multiple times to eventually get all the vw stuff out but royal purple isn't very cheap. It may be something I do later on. Right now, I'm happy with the new vw stuff as it got rid of that stupid noise I was hearing at low speeds.


_Modified by carlos_31820 at 9:02 AM 5-11-2008_


----------



## MilanoMike (Mar 5, 2000)

*Re: 5 speed Transmission TSB... (carlos_31820)*

Hmmm, this was the same cr*p they pulled on my old 85 Golf. You used to fill thru the speedo cable. I always figured they put the fill plug in the wrong location height wise. Funny thing is, I drove that car for many thousands of miles before this was realized because Bentley did not cover this. So at best it had 1.75 quarts in it, worse 1.5 qts. Tranny worked and shifted fine when sold at like 180 kmiles. 
Mike


----------

